# Persian: The electrical lead has been worn down by friction.



## seitt

Greetings

Recently we were told that an electrical lead of ours had been worn down by friction and had to be replaced. I think it was the one connecting our DVD player to our TV.

This is an electrical lead:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lead_wires.jpg

Words for friction, according to Farsi123:
سایش، اصطکاک، مالش

Please, how can I say, “The electrical lead has been worn down by friction.”?

I must confess that I have very little knowledge of things electrical, so I can only hope that I have written nothing misleading.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon

PS What the (Turkish) electrician said was, “Yalama yapmış” (It has made/done ‘yalama’.) I mention this just in case the Persian is similar.


----------



## searcher123

> The electrical lead has been worn down by friction.


اين قطعه‌ي الكتريكي در اثر سايش/سابيدگي خراب/مستهلك شده

Albeit we will use the name of "electrical lead" normally. For example:
ا
﴿فيش﴾ كابل دي‌وي‌دي پليرم سابيده شده بايد عوضش كنم
﴿فيش﴾ رابط دي‌وي‌دي پليرم به تلويزيون سابيده شده بايد عوضش كنم
سيم گوشي تلويزيونم قطع شده بايد درستش كنم
and so on


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - is it more likely to be the (metal) plug etc. at the end of the wire rather than the wire itself (or its casing) which gets worn down? Is this why you've added the word فيش?


----------



## Treaty

I think ساییدن (ساییدگی)ـ is more formal than سابیدن.
You can also use فرسوده for "worn down".

"Yalama" is not used in Persian.


----------



## searcher123

> is it more likely to be the (metal) plug etc. at the end of the wire  rather than the wire itself (or its casing) which gets worn down?


You can clarify the subject in your sentence (as I said previously, we will do so). For example if you say:

فيش كابل دي‌وي‌دي پليرم سابيده شده بايد عوضش كنم

That mean the metal plug etc. at the end of the wire gets worn down. if you say:

روكش كابل دي‌وي‌دي پليرم سابيده شده بايد عوضش كنم

That mean the casing of the wire itself gets worn down. if you say:

كابل دي‌وي‌دي پليرم سابيده شده بايد عوضش كنم

That mean the copper wires between the cable have gets worn down. And so on.


----------



## searcher123

Treaty said:


> I think ساییدن (ساییدگی)ـ is more formal than سابیدن.
> You can also use فرسوده for "worn down".(...)


سابيدن is colloquial, because *seitt* is a colloquial lover


----------



## SamiraFrancophile

searcher123 said:


> سابيدن is colloquial, because *seitt* is a colloquial lover



More colloquial than سابيدن is ساويدن .

از بس راه رفتم، كفشام ساويده شده.0


----------



## darush

seitt said:


> This is an electrical lead:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lead_wires.jpg


There are 2 تِکه/قطعه سیم at left and right and some electronic devices(I can say their names in Farsi if you interested) with 2 or 3 پایه .
سیم : wire, silver(classical Persian)
پایه : lead



> the electrical lead of our DVD player has been worn down by friction



Probably you mean a wire inside the cable has been disconnected/cut by friction. In this case we simply say:
سیم ِ رابطِ  دی.وی.دی پلیرم قطع شده/خراب شده 
​(no need to add 'friction'); or in long and formal way:

سیم رابط دستگاه د.و.د پلیر من  بر اثر ِ استفاده ی زیاد قطع شده(است)!ا





​


----------



## darush

SamiraFrancophile said:


> كفشام ساويده شده...


Extremely  Tehrouni!!!


----------



## seitt

Thank you all very much - most enlightening.


> فيش كابل دي‌وي‌دي پليرم سابيده شده بايد عوضش كنم


Please could you give me the exact colloquial pronunciation of دي‌وي‌دي پلير (DVD player)?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Please could you give me the exact colloquial pronunciation of دي‌وي‌دي پلير (DVD player)?


Di Vi Di Peleyer


----------



## seitt

Many thanks!


> اين قطعه ي الكتريكي در اثر سايش/سابيدگي خراب/مستهلك شده


Does قطعه ي الكتريكي here mean "electrical item" in general, or specifically "electrical lead"?


----------



## searcher123

"electrical item" in general


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much – by the way, how do you pronounce قطعه ي الكتريكي exactly, please?


----------



## SamiraFrancophile

seitt said:


> Thank you very much – by the way, how do you pronounce قطعه ي الكتريكي exactly, please?


qat-e-ye elek-teriki


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------

